# Penis Size Doesn't Matter



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

But how can this be?

Ladies, if penis size does or does not matter to you, can you explain why?

Given two equally skilled lovers but one is well hung and the other average would size play a role?

Does emotion factor into perception of size?

Does shape factor into feeling of size?

What's too small? What's too big? 

I just can't wrap my head around this size doesn't matter thing. I'm not talking about far below average or way above (to the point of pain) penises, but anything that's say 5 inches and up. I think all else being equal, women would prefer a bigger one, right?


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I think most women would rather you make love to her mind emotionally. if you do that you will be the best lover of all!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

You're a guy, right??

I think penis size matters WAY more to guys than to women. Generally speaking.

If all that mattered was a big penis, we'd all just use dildos.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Of course it matters.
It just doesn't matter nearly as much as you think it does.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

<sigh> 
Numerous studies put the average American penis between 5.5-6.5 inches in length and 3.75-4.5 in circumference

If you fall somewhere in there and are interested and eager in pleasing your woman who isn't a size queen you should be fine.

Most women I've been with seem to appreciate girth rather than length.
That wasn't ego stroking as I'm longer rather than thicker.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

tacoma said:


> Of course it matters.
> It just doesn't matter nearly as much as you think it does.


Nor in the way he(?) thinks. Of course it matters. Too big, it hurts. Too small, you can't feel it. Just right...well, you know. (No, not Goldilocks and the 3 Bears!). Anyway, size is subjective. What may be just right for me would be too big, or possibly even too small, for another woman.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

How come we never see threads entitled "Vagina space - Size Does Matter" where a bunch of women obsess over how tight they are?? Since this IS TAM I am sure there've been one or two, but the penis size thing comes up OVER and OVER. Usually by a guy.

How would you even MEASURE a vaginas size?? Insert progressively larger objects?


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

I think penis size is something guys worry about more then women what make a differences is the skill behind the penis more then the size in terms of the art of sex. I think if you asked any women if she had choose between a guy with a big member or a man who knows how to make her feel like a goddess in bed she would probably pic the later .


Skill will always beat size


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Hope1964 said:


> How come we never see threads entitled "Vagina space - Size Does Matter" where a bunch of women obsess over how tight they are?? Since this IS TAM I am sure there've been one or two, but the penis size thing comes up OVER and OVER. Usually by a guy.
> 
> How would you even MEASURE a vaginas size?? Insert progressively larger objects?


I've seen a fair number of breast size threads.

you know what they say about a woman with big feet?

she better marry a man with big feet!


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

The Larger Your Penis, The More Likely Your Wife Will Cheat Says New Study

This seems to help answer why the average penis size on TAM is 8"


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> How come we never see threads entitled "Vagina space - Size Does Matter" where a bunch of women obsess over how tight they are?? Since this IS TAM I am sure there've been one or two, but the penis size thing comes up OVER and OVER. Usually by a guy.
> 
> How would you even MEASURE a vaginas size?? Insert progressively larger objects?


There are a ton of videos like this.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

A girl has to have her standards


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Entropy3000 said:


> The Larger Your Penis, The More Likely Your Wife Will Cheat Says New Study
> 
> This seems to help answer why the average penis size on TAM is 8"


Lol. Dh asked me if this had been discussed on TAM today. He just saw the headline a few hours ago.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

Entropy3000 said:


> The Larger Your Penis, The More Likely Your Wife Will Cheat Says New Study
> 
> This seems to help answer why the average penis size on TAM is 8"



This is also true I have a dbag of friend who brag openly about how big he is but can't understand why his last three girl friends ether cheat on him or dump him lol


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

jld said:


> Lol. Dh asked me if this had been discussed on TAM today. He just saw the headline a few hours ago.


I have been waiting to use it.  This seemed a good time.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

The thing is that your junk is your junk. Better be happy with it.

Jelqing does not work. 

Being overweight hurts this big time. So yet another advantage to being fit.

But this is at least two questions.

1) Sexual satisfaction

2) Aesthetics for lack of a better term

Women are going to like what each individual woman likes. So all you can do is emphasize your best points. Choose positions that are "size" appropriate no matter the sizes. But past some generalities for a starting point be willing to fine tune for the woman. Find out what does it for her.

Sorry, you are asking the women and indeed they know infinitely more than I ever will on this. But from a guys perspective ... all you can do is be a better you and be confident. If you are worried about your size ... you lose. Confidence is critical in this world.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Entropy3000 said:


> The Larger Your Penis, The More Likely Your Wife Will Cheat Says New Study
> 
> This seems to help answer why the average penis size on TAM is 8"


But...but... I'm not here because of infidelity!

I should check her phone, maybe she's at least in an EA, I can hope!

Dear god woman why does the pool boy not interest you?!!!?


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah, I get that it's more about emotional connection and just using what you have well. And I'm in the average range. I was just wondering why it doesn't matter. Seems like it would, all else being equal.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I Don't Know said:


> Yeah, I get that it's more about emotional connection and just using what you have well. And I'm in the average range. I was just wondering why it doesn't matter. Seems like it would, all else being equal.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


"All else being equal" I'm sure it does matter.

Rarely is all else equal though


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I Don't Know said:


> Yeah, I get that it's more about emotional connection and just using what you have well. And I'm in the average range. I was just wondering why it doesn't matter. *Seems like it would, all else being equal.*


Why? Seriously. I'm curious WHY you would think that.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you for posting another penis thread! I knew it wouldn't be long before we saw a new one.

Regarding sizing: To some it matters, to others it doesn't.


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

I don't think it matters as much as duration of sexual encounter. I.E a guy who has an impressive penis who can only go 3 minutes. A guy who has an impressive penis who knows nothing about the female response cycle. Why would a woman want to be with those guys?

Unlike breast size, you never know what you are going to get penis wise until you are getting something. By that point in the game an attraction is already there or not. Maybe that's why it doesn't matter so much.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Thank you for posting another penis thread! I knew it wouldn't be long before we saw a new one.
> 
> Regarding sizing: To some it matters, to others it doesn't.


Couldn't have been that long I pulled those numbers off the top of my head.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

tacoma said:


> But...but... I'm not here because of infidelity!
> 
> I should check her phone, maybe she's at least in an EA, I can hope!
> 
> Dear god woman why does the pool boy not interest you?!!!?


Dumping The Pool Boy

You Banged The Pool Cleaner


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Entropy3000 said:


> Dumping The Pool Boy


You, and I, have way too much time on our hands.

Edit:

Ok then I just need to hire a less stupid pool boy.

Thanks Entropy, you just saved my self esteem!

Edit:
Damn it's a series, that was hysterical!


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh god, not another penis size thread, lol.

I don't get to use my penis for anything other than peeing so it really doesn't matter how big it is


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

tacoma said:


> You, and I, have way too much time on our hands.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


The movie is pretty funny really.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Oh god, not another penis size thread, lol.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Two nights ago I dreamed I had a penis--it was a very surprising develpment to me, but I remember two things vividly from the dream:

1. The exact size and shape of it--a bit shorter and thicker than my husband's.
2. That when I tried to pee, the force was like a fire hose and I was unable to control it. Peed all over the wall and ceiling and then fell down with pee dripping on my head!

:rofl:


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

I Don't Know said:


> _Yeah, I get that it's more about emotional connection and just using what you have well. And I'm in the average range. I was just wondering why it doesn't matter. *Seems like it would, all else being equal.*_





Maricha75 said:


> Why? Seriously. I'm curious WHY you would think that.


I'm with Maricha. I don't understand why one would assume bigger is better.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

xakulax said:


> I think penis size is something guys worry about more then women what make a differences is the skill behind the penis more then the size in terms of the art of sex. I think if you asked any women if she had choose between a guy with a big member or *a man who knows how to make her feel like a goddess in bed* she would probably pic the later .
> 
> 
> Skill will always beat size


Skill and attitude. Attitude toward and approach to sex can be very sexy or a complete turn off.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Tacoma,

You drive a big @$$ truck. My car is Blown.

What are we compensating for?

- Jim


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Men love big peens, that's why they think we do, too.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Entropy3000 said:


> Tacoma,
> 
> You drive a big @$$ truck. My car is Blown.
> 
> ...


I don't know about you but I'm still compensating for that POS '71 Maverick I had back in '84.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

tacoma said:


> I don't know about you but I'm still compensating for that POS '71 Maverick I had back in '84.


I had a POS 74 Montego. You win though. But pretty much the same. Yup.

I drove this for a very long time. I pulled into work one day and the front wheel kept going straight. My wife goes ... you can fix it. I said, no the hell I can't.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Maricha75 said:


> Why? Seriously. I'm curious WHY you would think that.


I'm not sure. A more full feeling? Hitting spots an average penis doesn't? I don't have a vagina so I really don't know what factors into the overall experience for women.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I Don't Know said:


> I'm not sure. A more full feeling? Hitting spots an average penis doesn't? I don't have a vagina so I really don't know what factors into the overall experience for women.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


This is all dependent on the woman though and just like you probably have a pretty large acceptable range for a lot of physical attributes in a woman they have a fairly large range of acceptable penis sizes.

For instance I am larger than average (yeah,yeah TAM men I know) not huge but larger than average.

If I came home and told my wife "Baby I'm having an inch added to the length of my prick!" She'd say "Like hell you are!".

If I came home and said "Baby I'm adding a half inch to the girth of my prick!" She'd say "How much would a full inch cost?"

They're all different, my wife is "Girth queen" some like 'em long some like them short or this or that but nearly none of them are so constrained into a size area that the vast majority of average peni won't work for them.

Technically unless you have a micro penis or a woman who has needs outside the norm most men are just fine regardless.

OT: autocorrect hates the word "Peni"


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

norajane said:


> Skill and attitude. Attitude toward and approach to sex can be very sexy or a complete turn off.


True it can be hit or miss it all depends on the individual person some will want sized, experience, or attitude I think its really a matter of knowing what your partner likes giving them what they need and trying to improve upon experience with each time.


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

tacoma said:


> <sigh>
> Numerous studies put the average American penis between 5.5-6.5 inches in length and *3.75-4.5 in circumference*
> 
> If you fall somewhere in there and are interested and eager in pleasing your woman who isn't a size queen you should be fine.
> ...


Ha ha, about 60% of male TAM posters just left the room to buy measuring tape.... well done


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Sandfly, you're back. 

The study about infidelity and penis size was conducted in Africa. Would the research be relevant to the countries from which the majority of TAM posters come?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

LongWalk said:


> Sandfly, you're back.
> 
> The study about infidelity and penis size was conducted in Africa. Would the research be relevant to the countries from which the majority of TAM posters come?


I don't think so, Africa has got it going on in the penis size department.

The World According To Penis Size

Edit:

Wait..
Try this map instead
http://www.everyoneweb.com/WORLDPENISSIZE
Forget that map above, I'm not above average on that one.
This one MUST be true.


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

LongWalk said:


> Sandfly, you're back.
> 
> The study about infidelity and penis size was conducted in Africa. Would the research be relevant to the countries from which the majority of TAM posters come?


Nice to see you, LW. 

Wow, I didn't realise there was a difference between races. I thought it was another myth.

Friends who've worked in west Africa tell me that over there in traditional rural areas, f---ing is the number one pastime. No TV, no pubs, just straight up bonking all the time.

As to your question, I've racked my brains, and with the tiny knowledge I possess about sub-saharan Africa, I don't think anything in that place would pass for normal in the rest of the world.

Why, they even have pygmies with strangely non-african looking eye-lids and people whose bums grow huge after eating. It's a land of extremes. 

Anyone got a penis survey of pygmies~?


----------



## the2ofus (Jan 28, 2014)

tacoma said:


> I don't think so, Africa has got it going on in the penis size department.
> 
> The World According To Penis Size
> 
> ...


I was wondering if anyone was gonna bring up the sizes by nationality map. And yes after seeing this map we did have to measure. It's interesting to see where you fall in line with your ancestral heritage not just where you live now. 

As to the original question. A guy is bigger the harder and fuller the erection. So him being at his full size could be nice cause trying to do it with a noodle is tough!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Length is so over rated. When a penis is banging into a cervix....OUCH!

Girth is where it's at baby!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Length is so over rated. When a penis is banging into a cervix....OUCH!
> 
> Girth is where it's at baby!


One thing that is a blessing AND a curse, for me anyway, is when it's been awhile, it's a tighter fit! Like, the first time we had sex. :rofl:


----------



## the2ofus (Jan 28, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> Length is so over rated. When a penis is banging into a cervix....OUCH!
> 
> Girth is where it's at baby!


I hear you, especially certain times of the month. It can really put a limit on positions.

According to something I read, more women complain of too big then too small.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

in truth, wouldn't it just be one factor among many


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm under the impression that larger penises are more of a visual turn on to (some) women than average, or less than average ones. They also get more of a tactile response from women.

I'm also under the impression that women are generally less likely to require visual stimulation for sexual purposes than we men are, so it's rather a moot point anyway.

But I think it really comes down to the penis and the vagina being a fit, literally and figuratively, as well as what type of stimulation is important to the woman in question.

As the main female area of stimulation is outside of the vagina, penis size is relatively unimportant for the female orgasm. Just as breast size is irrelevant to the male orgasm.

However, the male visual and tactile response to the breasts can be important to how you FEEL about your sexual partner. Just as the penis can be, but isn't necessarily, important to her.

FWIW, I'm slightly bigger than the average both in length (nominally) and in girth (more than nominally). I have been "too big" for a couple of women I've been with, "just right" with a couple, and I feel as though I'm smaller than the ideal with another. Vagina sizes vary too, and even those of us with average or above average junk can still be "too small". 

The sizes that so many men aspire to be are exceedingly rare, despite what you read on the internet or hear from your friends. People tend to exaggerate (on purpose, or not) and most people are poor judges of size. Anybody out there could mistakenly think a 6 inch penis is 5 inches, or 7. Depends on angle, lighting, body hair, fat - anything really.

A female friend once told me this, paraphrased: penises are like breasts. Big ones get all the attention, and they're fun to play with and touch and look at, but in the end, they either get in the way, or they're just useless. And usually the person they're attached to doesn't think they need anything more than that.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Length is so over rated. When a penis is banging into a cervix....OUCH!
> *
> Girth is where it's at baby!*


:iagree:

Personally, I prefer them average to larger, both length and girth, but girth gets priority.  My second husband had what is usually referred to as a pencil d!ck, LOL!  Stupidly married him anyway, it was just part of a long list as to why he was wrong for me!
ANYWAY! For me, its mostly a visual thing. I rightly or wrongly associate bigger with more manly. I have always preferred larger men in general. Tall, muscular, stocky...football player type builds. So I guess for me its all relative. I like the look of a larger penis, especially when he is playing with it, and like the "filled up" feeling I get with a thicker one. 

Geez that seems graphic!


----------



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

Personally, I think the right _curvature_ matters more to me._:rofl:_


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

3Xnocharm said:


> :iagree:
> 
> Personally, I prefer them average to larger, both length and girth, but girth gets priority.  My second husband had what is usually referred to as a pencil d!ck, LOL!  Stupidly married him anyway, it was just part of a long list as to why he was wrong for me!
> ANYWAY! For me, its mostly a visual thing. I rightly or wrongly associate bigger with more manly. I have always preferred larger men in general. Tall, muscular, stocky...football player type builds. So I guess for me its all relative. I like the look of a larger penis, especially when he is playing with it, and like the "filled up" feeling I get with a thicker one.
> ...


i hope hubby #2 isn't on TAM, lol


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Hope1964 said:


> How would you even MEASURE a vaginas size?? Insert progressively larger objects?


Maybe with one of those?

Vaginometer - Buy Vaginometer,Uroflowmeter,Urodynamics Product on Alibaba.com

RS232? what's this, the stone age?


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

stumpy is that you?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm finally ready to admit that yes,size matters to me.It has to be the same girth as DH's penis,the same length as Dh's penis and be attached to DH's body in the normal place penises are attached.

250 penis threads down....10,000,000 more to come.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

another penis thread? These things just keep popping up again and again.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> How come we never see threads entitled "Vagina space - Size Does Matter" where a bunch of women obsess over how tight they are?? Since this IS TAM I am sure there've been one or two, but the penis size thing comes up OVER and OVER. Usually by a guy.
> 
> How would you even MEASURE a vaginas size?? Insert progressively larger objects?


Because if it's not tight enough, it the penis' fault, not the vagina's...


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Is anyone else involuntarily doing pelvic floor exercises at their desk? Just me?


----------



## daffodilly (Oct 3, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> Is anyone else involuntarily doing pelvic floor exercises at their desk? Just me?


:rofl:


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> Is anyone else involuntarily doing pelvic floor exercises at their desk? Just me?


I don't have/use a desk.....


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Penis size matters a lot. But unlike height, which is also very important in mate selection, penis size is hidden from women, until they sample the goods.

Biologists once studied some species of fish and determined that the females preferred to mate with the well endowed males. This would have selected for larger males, but the larger organ was a disadvantage in escaping predators. So nature balanced the two factors.

As far as **** sapiens go, there are so many body types that adapted mankind to varying environmental stresses. Large men with large penises probably did better fighting other men in prehistory, but they probably did not cope as well with starvation. 

My guess is that when men and women are young and have had few sex partners, penis size is not much of an issue. It might be if a woman had a partner who was larger and satisfied her. But maybe a woman dating a brilliant jazz musician with average equipment might be turned on by other parts of her brain, so that her pleasure was amplified.

I only slept with one woman whose vagina felt loose. She wasn't tall. I suspect she just did not exercise in general and her whole body needed a tune up. The first time we had sex we ate sandwiches in a borrowed apartment and jumped into bed. She orgasmed and was very satisfied.

In my sports club I have a teammate who is a classic nerd. He is a math major at the university and plays classical piano. When playing our contact sport, he avoids fighting for the ball and always prefers to pass rather than battle. His shoulders are skinny. He really need to lift weights but that does not interest him. He has an incongruously large organ. He is much larger downstairs than all the guys who are 6'4" and sold muscle. Nature plays all sorts of jokes.

The journalist Louis Theroux made a documentary about a brothel in Nevada. The prostitutes say that almost all men are between 5" and 6". Asians were smaller but confident that they were men. Black guys did not figure among the customer base... hmm wonder why?


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

"Hey baby, I don't need a big prick; I AM a big prick."


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> another penis thread? These things just keep popping up again and again.


That's because they get a rise out of everyone, every time.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

So is there even such thing as a guy over 12 who does NOT know how long his penis is?


----------



## MYM1430 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> So is there even such thing as a guy over 12 who does NOT know how long his penis is?


I measured the first time when I was 35. Inspired by TAM, no less.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> So is there even such thing as a guy over 12 who does NOT know how long his penis is?


Me, but I'm odd that way. If it doesn't do it for her, it's me and my penis, not just one or the other. So, no point to measuring with a ruler or tape measure, but there is a point to measuring against who I find connection with. I feel pretty safe in stating that I bet she would believe the same.


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope1964 said:


> How come we never see threads entitled "Vagina space - Size Does Matter" where a bunch of women obsess over how tight they are?? Since this IS TAM I am sure there've been one or two, but the penis size thing comes up OVER and OVER. Usually by a guy.
> 
> How would you even MEASURE a vaginas size?? Insert progressively larger objects?


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

jennifer1986 said:


> Personally, I think the right _curvature_ matters more to me._:rofl:_


My wife loves the curve. Funny thing I always assumed they were all curved. Apparently I was mistaken.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

They vary? I thought they were all 10" long and 6" in circumference.

signed 

TAM men and their wives.




But really I dont blame some guys for worrying/wondering. We are a bigger=better world. 

Its TALL dark and handsome
Most women think guys want a minimum DD cup
Bigger house, bigger SUV.
etc etc


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

jennifer1986 said:


> Personally, I think the right _curvature_ matters more to me._:rofl:_


We talkin a fade or a draw? If its slicing or hooking that requires a doctor right?


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

LongWalk said:


> The journalist Louis Theroux made a documentary about a brothel in Nevada. The prostitutes say that almost all men are between 5" and 6".


All sorts of F'd up assumptions can be made from this.

So the average guy is more likely to need a hooker than a well endowed guy?

The well endowed guy gets a much larger share of no hookers?

Mach would love this statistic.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Middle of Everything said:


> We talkin a fade or a draw? If its slicing or hooking that requires a doctor right?


G-spot curvature.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

MYM1430 said:


> I measured the first time when I was 35. Inspired by TAM, no less.


Me too, except later in life. I just assumed us guys were much of a muchness in that department apart from a few outsiders.


----------



## MisterG (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't recall where I read this, but I'll repeat it anyway. 

_*Most women say penis size and shape doesn't matter, but how many of them own a two inch crooked dildo?*_


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

The vibrating eggs are smaller than penis. Of course, they have adjustable strength.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Of course it matters. Unless you're packing a monster don't even bother.


----------



## MisterG (Jan 24, 2014)

LongWalk said:


> The vibrating eggs are smaller than penis. Of course, they have adjustable strength.


And with fresh batteries they have more stamina that any man could hope for. We lose that comparison too.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Re: Penis Size Doesn't Matter*



MisterG said:


> And with fresh batteries they have more stamina that any man could hope for. We lose that comparison too.


Stamina? I don't know of anybody with a vibrating penis, regardless of his stamina.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

jaharthur said:


> Stamina? I don't know of anybody with a vibrating penis, regardless of his stamina.


Vibrating c0ck ring.


Just sayin'


----------



## Laila8 (Apr 24, 2013)

It *does* matter, but probably not enough to be a complete dealbreaker. Most women probably aren't going to dump a man they are head over heels in love with if his penis is a little small.


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

Penis size on a man is like money. It's not everything but it sure helps. LOL


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

kimd said:


> Penis size on a man is like money. It's not everything but it sure helps. LOL


hilarious


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm too chicken to try a vibrating egg


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

jaharthur said:


> Stamina? I don't know of anybody with a vibrating penis, regardless of his stamina.


Really? Well, a girl can only dream (sigh). Personally, I like my penises without the vibration.


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

I'd take thickness/girth over length. As long as it's hard, that's all that really counts. Oh, and that there's not a prick attached to it.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

As said often, ask any group of women the question and 99 percent of them will insist size doesn't matter. They also follow this by insisting that their SO has been blessed with seven inches or more and that is how they know it.
It's up to the fiver percent of guys who've been saddled with less than average to search out and fight over that other one percent of women who really mean it.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Lol thanking my lucky stars DH wasn't "blessed" w a 7" or larger penis. Bigger isn't better.

I believe women when they say it doesn't matter to them personally or when they say it matters more to the man. I see no reason for lying about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Size does matter. One day I got home earlier than my wife thought and she had some of her girlfriends over. I didn't want to bother her so I came in through the back where I would not be seen or heard and when I got in I overheard them talking about their husband's penis size and how "it made all the difference in the world". It was truly disgusting listening to it so I got back in the car and did some shopping. It DOES matter.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanking my lucky stars most of the guys with 7+ think all they have to do is show up and stick it in. lol

Disclaimer: Based completely on anecdotal evidence of "yeah it was big but he didn't know how to use it."


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Hope1964 said:


> You're a guy, right??
> 
> I think penis size matters WAY more to guys than to women. Generally speaking.
> 
> If all that mattered was a big penis, we'd all just use dildos.


That or get a donkey as a pet


----------



## the2ofus (Jan 28, 2014)

jb02157 said:


> Size does matter. One day I got home earlier than my wife thought and she had some of her girlfriends over. I didn't want to bother her so I came in through the back where I would not be seen or heard and when I got in I overheard them talking about their husband's penis size and how "it made all the difference in the world". It was truly disgusting listening to it so I got back in the car and did some shopping. It DOES matter.


:scratchhead:I've never heard women talk like that, even in anonymous polls on anonymous internet forums of all women. In fact woman whose polyamorous said her best lover was a man whose penis was no bigger than her thumb but boy did he know what to do with it!

So from that I'd have to say it might matter to some women but not any I've come across in my 41 years. And when some of the women in my book club get a few drinks in them believe me they talk.


----------



## hartvalve (Mar 15, 2014)

I Don't Know said:


> But how can this be? *It didn't matter what size the penis was in my case, because I could not have vaginal orgasm. For that matter, if the penis was a foot long I still would not be able to orgasm with just an up and down in and out motion.*
> 
> Ladies, if penis size does or does not matter to you, can you explain why? *See above and below.*
> 
> ...


The women you feel would prefer a bigger one- may just be in love with the curb appeal the bigger penis may bring to her table.. Other than that, size does NOT matter when it comes to whether a penis can give a woman an orgasm.. 

Unless that penis can manipulate the clitoris.. L-o-n-g enough to bring a woman to climax, which most men cannot. (No fault of their own. The male organ just works that way and climaxes in two minutes or less.) I heard a comedian say once of himself during sex. "I'm good for fifty sixty up and downs in and outs. If the woman don't get hers in that time she is out of orgasm luck!" The woman's clitoris MUST be manipulated in order to climax. Period. Size does NOT matter when it comes to vaginal orgasm.


----------



## jay1365 (May 22, 2013)

The best advice I've ever heard regarding penis size is "if it matters to you, it matters".


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I looked on Amazon under their top 10 selling dildos. The Sexflesh Rebellious Ryan at 9" came in at number 6. But, the Morning Wood 6.5" dildo came in at number 5! Now that is an interesting disparity between two successive selling dildos. I have no idea what that means but it is surprising. Looks like the other 8 are in the 7" range.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## carpenoctem (Jul 4, 2012)

*Please talk in centimetres too, so that about 2 billion men are not excluded from this discussion.*


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

bandit.45 said:


> I looked on Amazon under their top 10 selling dildos. The Sexflesh Rebellious Ryan at 9" came in at number 6. But, the Morning Wood 6.5" dildo came in at number 5! Now that is an interesting disparity between two successive selling dildos. I have no idea what that means but it is surprising. Looks like the other 8 are in the 7" range.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm going to take a stab in the dark here and guess that there aren't a lot of sex toys manufactured in the less than 6 inches (15cm) range. The eggs and pocket rockets don't count, I'm talking about toys that are meant to simulate a penis.

In fact, I'm willing to bet that the average size of a sex toy is larger than the average penis, with far more on the super-sized end of the scale than in real life.

Now is this the case because this is what the market demands? Or is it because this is what the manufacturers supply? Chicken or egg?

I will always maintain that larger is more ATTRACTIVE - not necessarily BETTER. Whether it's too big to be properly functional or not, it will still elicit a positive initial response. As animals, humans are still to this day selecting mates based on things such as height, virility, strength, confidence, etc. It's instinctual. And penis size IS a part of this, for better or for worse. Men look for boobs, hips, and mothering abilities, among other things.

Women, imagine your "ideal" man, be it Ryan Gosling, George Clooney, Brad Pitt. All of those guys ooze masculinity, virility, strength and general "manliness" -which is why they're attractive to so many women. Now imagine you're dating him, and the first time you have sex, he pulls out his 4 inch (10cm) penis. Not so manly anymore, eh?


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

jay1365 said:


> The best advice I've ever heard regarding penis size is "if it matters to you, it matters".


Only reason it matters to me is I like to 2 fist it


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

carpenoctem said:


> *Please talk in centimetres too, so that about 2 billion men are not excluded from this discussion.*


Its called math. 1inch = 2.54cm.


----------



## the2ofus (Jan 28, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> I looked on Amazon under their top 10 selling dildos. The Sexflesh Rebellious Ryan at 9" came in at number 6. But, the Morning Wood 6.5" dildo came in at number 5! Now that is an interesting disparity between two successive selling dildos. I have no idea what that means but it is surprising. Looks like the other 8 are in the 7" range.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My guesses are those who like large can't find it in real life, while 5 and 6 inches might be easier to find. When a woman uses one on her self she can be gentle if she needs to. Even those who like the huge ones I'm thinking there is a time of the month they skip it. How many are bought by women just to see if size makes a difference then the xlarge dildo is rarely touched. For the novelty of it. To piss off there boyfriend. My last thought is some of them are bought by men.



carpenoctem said:


> *Please talk in centimetres too, so that about 2 billion men are not excluded from this discussion.*


Sorry I know how frustrating it is but for those of us talking in inches we know cm about as well as you know inches. Here is a good conversion calculator inches to cm, cm to inches calculator


----------



## carpenoctem (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh my.

I was just being ironical / self-deprecatory about men with small penises and the associated quasi-complexes, not referring to units conversion.

*Or are you all taking this attitude just because I have a small penis?*


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

carpenoctem said:


> Oh my.
> 
> I was just being ironical / self-deprecatory about men with small penises and the associated complexes, not referring to units conversion.
> 
> *Or are you all taking this attitude just because I have a small penis?*


That's not information you should just be throwing around carpenoctem....


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

But why does the 6.5 inch (16.5cm) dildo outsell the 9 inch (22.05 cm) dildo? That's the question.


----------



## the2ofus (Jan 28, 2014)

If you sort by most popular on the adam and eve site 8" is the top seller with 6" next, there are several 6" ones on the first page. Also maybe not all women who get the long ones put the whole length in but what they want is the girth.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

bandit.45 said:


> But why does the 6.5 inch (16.5cm) dildo outsell the 9 inch (22.05 cm) dildo? That's the question.


its cheaper!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

the2ofus said:


> If you sort by most popular on the adam and eve site 8" is the top seller with 6" next, there are several 6" ones on the first page. Also maybe not all women who get the long ones put the whole length in but what they want is the girth.


I think your right. Girth is more important. 

That's what I want to have..... a "TUNA CAN"!


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> But why does the 6.5 inch (16.5cm) dildo outsell the 9 inch (22.05 cm) dildo? That's the question.


Buy one and find out.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

MSP said:


> Buy one and find out.


You buy one....


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> I think your right. Girth is more important.
> 
> That's what I want to have..... a "TUNA CAN"!


:lol: I'd settle for a RedBull can.


----------



## carpenoctem (Jul 4, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> *But why does the 6.5 inch (16.5cm) dildo outsell the 9 inch (22.05 cm) dildo? That's the question.*



Okay. I’ll bite.

Here’s an explanation:

*If a woman buys a dildo that exceeds her husband’s / boyfriend’s penis size, he might begin to suspect she is secretly yearning for a bigger man / might begin to lose sexual confidence.

By that reverse logic, maximum number of women buying dildos in the 6.5 inch range means, maximum number of men fall within that penis size range. Only wives / girlfriends of bigger men can ‘safely’ take home a 8-9-inch dildo (without the prospect of offending the husband / boyfriend).

If a survey / study is done among single / unattached women’s dildo buying patterns, perhaps we will have a clearer indication.*




P.S.:
I was joking about the micro-phallus issue, Bandit. I am okay. Plus, I am a practitioner of _Tantra,_ which beats Viagra anyday.


----------



## Code-Welder (Dec 17, 2012)

I Don't Know said:


> Penis Size Doesn't Matter
> But how can this be?


How, because not all women have the same size vagina and even though they stretch most ladies I know prefer a nice fit, not to big or small as mentioned here. It will depend on their size as to what they want or need. I am average and I have been to big for some to small for other DDW thought we were a good fit. 

Worry less about your size and more on what you can do with it to please a lady.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

So if your Johnson is small, don't marry a woman with a vagina like Carlsbad Caverns.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> So if your Johnson is small, don't marry a woman with a vagina like Carlsbad Caverns.


Hey! I've been there. Literally and figuratively!

I hear you Code-Welder. I'm not really concerned about my size. I'm smack dab in the middle of average and that's good enough. It was more a question of why doesn't it matter than does it matter. 

I tend to agree with most of the posters that it's more of a visual thing. A big one is nice to look at, but it's not the end all be all of satisfying sex. Much more about staying power and technique than anything else. 

I guess this is a case where porn has distorted my view of myself. I always kinda thought I was slightly below average. And the women in porn seem like bigger is better. So, I guess the porn thread works both ways. That OP wonders how a man can be satisfied with "average" women when porn is full of tight bodies. I wonder how a woman can be satisfied with an average penis when porn is full of monsters.

In the end I think the answer is the same. We are satisfied by these "less than ideal" specimens because of bonding, love, affection, and personalities. We are driven crazy with lust by them because they reciprocate (ideally). And lets face it a Ferrari (porn star/8" penis) might be a 10 but a Corvette (average person) is still damn nice!


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

hartvalve said:


> The women you feel would prefer a bigger one- may just be in love with the curb appeal the bigger penis may bring to her table.. Other than that, size does NOT matter when it comes to whether a penis can give a woman an orgasm..
> 
> Unless that penis can manipulate the clitoris.. L-o-n-g enough to bring a woman to climax, which most men cannot. (No fault of their own. The male organ just works that way and climaxes in two minutes or less.) I heard a comedian say once of himself during sex. "I'm good for fifty sixty up and downs in and outs. If the woman don't get hers in that time she is out of orgasm luck!" The woman's clitoris MUST be manipulated in order to climax. Period. Size does NOT matter when it comes to vaginal orgasm.


I beg to differ.

I'll allow I'm no great expert but I've made my wife cum from a standing start with no/minimal foreplay. So unless I am manipulating her clitoris through her vagina I've done it. And I am no sex god I can assure you.


----------



## jay1365 (May 22, 2013)

chillymorn said:


> its cheaper!


easier to hide
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

WyshIknew said:


> I beg to differ.
> 
> I'll allow I'm no great expert but I've made my wife cum from a standing start with no/minimal foreplay. So unless I am manipulating her clitoris through her vagina I've done it. And I am no sex god I can assure you.


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:

It varies folks. One has to learn the woman. Some things are more universal than others but the learning is fun. 

Also my wife has a very sensitive gspot and and that that infers. Intensity varies as well. Also this stuff changes over time. I will say that Cowgirl can allow a woman to control this more directly. To get the sweet spots aligned. The right foreplay foe some women can enable them to respond more to the traditional in and out if you will. I suspect this has a lot to do with activating the gspot ahead of time. YMMV.


----------



## jay1365 (May 22, 2013)

The existence of the gspot is still subject to debate. Some scientists are of the opinion that it is merely the roots of the clitoris.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the2ofus (Jan 28, 2014)

jay1365 said:


> easier to hide
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:lol:You almost made me lose the water in my mouth! You could be right. 

And as to if the g-spot exists it obviously does even if we don't know what it is.

I can't believe someone called it johnson. I had never heard that before the other day when my husband called it that, I thought he was just teasing me that it was a real name for it, or something from his particular locker room.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

It does count ........ " girth " wise anyways IMHO


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> So if your Johnson is small, don't marry a woman with a vagina like Carlsbad Caverns.


Thanks bandit, I just spit water everywhere.

:rofl:


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

jay1365 said:


> The existence of the gspot is still subject to debate. Some scientists are of the opinion that it is merely the roots of the clitoris.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I never said it was not. Matters not. If I can stimulate the clitoris in a different way and help my wife to mind blowing orgasms ... 

Stimulating the gspot for the win!!!!

My general experience with women has been that this is an awesome thing. I will do whaever works ...


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

omgitselaine said:


> It does count ........ " girth " wise anyways IMHO


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


>


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

cans........Urban Dictionary: cans


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> So if your Johnson is small, don't marry a woman with a vagina like Carlsbad Caverns.


How big is that one?


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

treyvion said:


> How big is that one?


The echo lasts for 30 seconds.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Entropy3000 said:


> The echo lasts for 30 seconds.


Oh my... What displaced it?


----------



## Nikita2270 (Mar 22, 2014)

It doesn't matter as long as its not small


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

Funny thing when you read about average size range (5.4-6.1")and the percentage of the population that falls within that range(about 88%) yet most here are packing well above average is it just the luck of the draw or do bigger than average men(and their spouses) gravitate to TAM?
I wonder (I am average)


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

love=pain said:


> Funny thing when you read about average size range (5.4-6.1")and the percentage of the population that falls within that range(about 88%) yet most here are packing well above average is it just the luck of the draw or do bigger than average men(and their spouses) gravitate to TAM?
> I wonder (I am average)


It's the guys that fall in that five percent or so that are said to be below average that draw most of the negative comments.
Those guys need to have a good job and be willing to give it up as a provider if they even hope to land a woman. Even then it's no guarantee they will find a faithful one.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

love=pain said:


> Funny thing when you read about average size range (5.4-6.1")and the percentage of the population that falls within that range(about 88%) yet most here are packing well above average is it just the luck of the draw or do bigger than average men(and their spouses) gravitate to TAM?
> I wonder (I am average)


The internet effect. Every message board in the history of man that ever discussed penis size has posters who severely over estimate either their size or the size of their husband.

Their should be a 2 inch handicap applied to every declaration of penis size.

Even if you do a tam search and check out the posts of women about their husbands size you'll see post after post declaring penis' in the 8-10 inch range even though that is INCREDIBLY rare.


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

I haven't measured my husband. It's like the three bears scenario.
Not too big, not too little - just right. I'm more interested in the hardness than the inches quite frankly.

I've never had a really tiny d!ck but once at a club a guy grabbed me and kissed me and pulled my pelvis into his - I could feel his erection and it was quite insubstantial. It did make me wonder how small he actually was. Having said that nothing beats an unselfish lover interested in mutual pleasure. D!ck size really doesn't come in to it for me.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

carpenoctem said:


> *Please talk in centimetres too, so that about 2 billion men are not excluded from this discussion.*


It sounds more impressive in mm.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

sinnister said:


> The internet effect. Every message board in the history of man that ever discussed penis size has posters who severely over estimate either their size or the size of their husband.
> 
> Their should be a 2 inch handicap applied to every declaration of penis size.
> 
> Even if you do a tam search and check out the posts of women about their husbands size you'll see post after post declaring penis' in the 8-10 inch range even though that is INCREDIBLY rare.


Perhaps it's time to whip out my long thing and show you a picture of it?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> Perhaps it's time to whip out my long thing and show you a picture of it?


Great! Now my I pad is all wet!


----------



## SailBadTheSinner (Apr 7, 2014)

It can actually be a problem. Mrs. Sinner is quite happy now, but it took a while. We have our choice of positions and all but those that go very deep are okay. Not as much pounding as I'd like, but oh well. We're a passionate and involved couple. 

I have had women before who were intimidated--one said "what the hell do you think you're going to do with that thing." Others seemed quite happy and rose to the challenge. As did I. 

My first, I mean deflowering first, was the single mom of one of my high school water polo team members. We wore racing speedos and as I recall, she made a comment about "a live squirrel" in my trunks. 

It is an ever present issue, however. As Elaine from the Seinfield show once said; " I don't know how you guys walk around with those things." 

And, lastly there's the gym locker room. The other day as I toweled off and pulled my boxers out of the locker, the guy next to me said. "Geez, what the hell do you feed that thing."


----------



## carpenoctem (Jul 4, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> It sounds more impressive in mm.


yeah.
as they do with some currencies (which have no decimal points).
dinner: 28000 lire/a?.

200 mm penis. yeah. THAT has a ring to it.

*Let's also count endurance in nano-seconds, to be fair.*

Where I live, I swear, some breast sizes better be measured in metres.


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

Well of course it matters. If it is extremely small, one wouldn't be able to feel it and if it's humongous, well then it's downright dangerous.

But in my opinion, thickness is a bit more important than length.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Ok, funny story time. I was hanging a picture for my W and she says "move it up about this far", holds her fingers about 4 inches apart, and says "so what's that? Like 6 inches?" I said, "no, but I love that you think it is."


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I Don't Know said:


> Ok, funny story time. I was hanging a picture for my W and she says "move it up about this far", holds her fingers about 4 inches apart, and says "so what's that? Like 6 inches?" I said, "no, but I love that you think it is."


Good one! Did she laugh?


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes she did! She's very sexually playful, not all uptight about it. Just one more thing that's amazing about her!


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

If we're mentioning rulers, here is one you can use for mm:


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

My willy is 12 inches long. I don't use it as a rule.

Ba da boom tish!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

treyvion said:


> How big is that one?


BIG!!!!


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

FizzBomb said:


> I haven't measured my husband. It's like the three bears scenario.
> Not too big, not too little - just right. I'm more interested in the hardness than the inches quite frankly.
> 
> I've never had a really tiny d!ck but once at a club a guy grabbed me and kissed me and pulled my pelvis into his - I could feel his erection and it was quite insubstantial. It did make me wonder how small he actually was. Having said that nothing beats an unselfish lover interested in mutual pleasure. D!ck size really doesn't come in to it for me.


i would find it weird if my wife wanted to measure. come to think of it, no SO i ever had asked to do that.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

If I had a TAM sized penis, it would be completely unfair to other men.  Game F'ing over.

It might be anyway.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Well, my TAM sized stallion is quite impressive. That is all I will say. I don't want to "offend" any readers here that are very easily offended with our manly humor. :rofl:


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

I Notice The Details said:


> Well, my TAM sized stallion is quite impressive. That is all I will say. I don't want to "offend" any readers here that are very easily offended with our manly humor. :rofl:


I hope it helps even the odds for you. Sincerely.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

The drunk Scotsman (lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## carpenoctem (Jul 4, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> Well, my TAM sized stallion is quite impressive. That is all I will say. I don't want to "offend" any readers here that are very easily offended with our manly humor. :rofl:



*I heard that in the next remake, King Kong will not be climbing up the Empire State Building, but instead,… …*

Is that true, Sir?


----------



## the2ofus (Jan 28, 2014)

2ntnuf said:


> The drunk Scotsman (lyrics) - YouTube


My husband loves to play that song!


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

a TAM-sized penis - LOL


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Some women have very short vaginal barrels and these ladies won't like sex with average or large sized guys. The 3" guy would be a match made in heaven for one of these ladies, especially if he was electric with his tongue


----------



## MotherNature (May 9, 2014)

My ex before my husband had a noticeably larger penis than my husband does. But in all honest truth I would pick sex with my husband over him. Yes size is nice...lets not lie about that. But it is knowing your lover and how to please them. Emotionally and physically. Whatever size you have is all for naught ifyou cant do that

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

MotherNature said:


> My ex before my husband had a noticeably larger penis than my husband does. But in all honest truth I would pick sex with my husband over him. Yes size is nice...lets not lie about that. But it is knowing your lover and how to please them. Emotionally and physically. Whatever size you have is all for naught ifyou cant do that
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


Does your husband know that you truly believe this?


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

These threads make me laugh......I've seen enough porn to know I'm not batting with anything to write home about. 

Guys have always been fascinated with who has the biggest member. Regardless of what "wives" say on this forum I knew alot of college girls that wanted to sleep with "Darryl" cause he was HUNG just to see what it's like. I heard more than a few stories like "OUCH", "It was so big he could go all the way!", when girls told the story it was like they conquered something. Not that he was the best or the sex was out of this world. I bet he slept with 50 girls the two years I knew him.......for no other reason then he was gifted lol.

So, while I think great sex is all about the connection, emotion, love, and the physical.

Casual sex is about being hot, sexy, and for gags banging the guy with the huge ****!


----------



## Stevenj (Mar 26, 2014)

Interesting study shows the average to be about 5.1 inches erect

What is the average penis size? - Medical News Today


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

MrAvg said:


> I am as my nickname suggests. I can not recall any complaints by past lovers and they always came back for more. *What stuck me was your comment on hardness.*
> 
> DW and I have talked about size and she says for her I am the perfect fit. *The one thing she also likes a lot is firmness, when I am erect her nick name for me is rock. Firmness seems to be a factor for some ladies. I am 59 soon and still like a teen in that way.*


I'm partial to a nice firm man . Your wife is a lucky lady. My husband and I are in our forties and our sex life (though not without it's issues) has definitely gotten better as the years pass. I don't know why but our forties have been our best sexual years yet - I really hope they continue to improve.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

FizzBomb said:


> I'm partial to a nice firm man . Your wife is a lucky lady. My husband and I are in our forties and our sex life (though not without it's issues) has definitely gotten better as the years pass. I don't know why but our forties have been our best sexual years yet - I really hope they continue to improve.


it would be funny for a woman NOT to like a firm man.

lol. 

we are in our late 30s and, i agree, we have reached a new level of compatability.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

Well all I can say based on the article is that my exwife used to complain that my penis hurt her (I'm slightly above average) and eventually the guy she cheated on me with had a much smaller penis. 

But my ex-wife's vagina just sucked anyway so I put that on her. I don't hear anyone else complaining.


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

MrAvg said:


> Ours improved vastly when we became empty nesters.
> Kids have always been a libido killer for DW


Mr Avg, that's interesting about being empty nesters and a correlation to an improved sex life. Children haven't been a libido killer for me - in fact on the weekend we were just finishing up what was a terrific session when the inevitable knock in the door came: 'mah-uum, 'da-ad'. FizzBomb takes a deep breath: 'yes, sweetie what is it?' 'Am I allowed another biscuit?' 'Yes, sweetie you can have another biscuit.' Truthfully though, that hasn't happened in a while but used to quite a bit when the kids were younger, especially the weekends where we are doing it in daylight hours.
There is not much that would put the 'kabosh' on my libido not even kids. I can certainly understand how it can be the case for some women especially in the early years of a child's life. It can be physically and mentally draining at times, that's for sure. ETA: one thing that did put my libido in the toilet was constant rejections by my LD husband.

I suppose you and Mrs Avg can prance around the house in your birthday suits leaving a trail of champagne bottles in your wake and head to the bedroom (or the kitchen table) and have loud sex without worrying about the children seeing or hearing anything.

It's something I plan on doing when I become an empty nester


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Sorry, it matters to some of us.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

I think most guys would like to be a LITTLE bigger. I know it wouldn't hurt my feelings if I had an inch more both ways. But it is what it is. 

So, another question. Women, can you feel the difference between say 5" and 6"? How about girth? Does a 5" girth feel much different than 4"?

At what point is it just too damn big?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes, we can feel the difference. Each woman is built differently and "too big" for one isn't the same as "too big" for another.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

hello in there there there.

was that an echo?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

There are some very very small women...so I am sure there's the right size for everyone.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

chillymorn said:


> hello in there there there.
> 
> was that an echo?


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

davesmith said:


> that is music to my ears
> 
> i wish we knew sizes in advance though. avoid disappointment!
> 
> ...


Well generally speaking I'd say women who are just overall smaller would be smaller everywhere. I know this wouldn't be 100% true 100% of the time, but it's probably a decent guide.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

I Don't Know said:


> Well generally speaking I'd say women who are just overall smaller would be smaller everywhere. I know this wouldn't be 100% true 100% of the time, but it's probably a decent guide.


Heavier women have a layer of fat around the vaginal barrel. So it makes it tighter than a real slim woman. I don't have experience with heavier women, but the guys who do it say it is a different feel and surprisingly snug.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

davesmith said:


> that is music to my ears
> 
> i wish we knew sizes in advance though. avoid disappointment!
> 
> ...


I don't have that problem. They move with respect around it, but some mean ones might try to take you down a peg anyway, by saying well I had the "one guy" who was bigger.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Yes, we can feel the difference. Each woman is built differently and "too big" for one isn't the same as "too big" for another.


While I don't have a size problem, probably too thick for some for repeated and easy intercourse, though over time you can work it in... It's just a hassle... 

I would say the biggest part of sex for man or women is in the brain. Having the appropriate wavelength that is compatible with your partner. Good genitals is a nice icing on the cake, although many have upper and lower limits on what is acceptable.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

treyvion said:


> Heavier women have a layer of fat around the vaginal barrel. So it makes it tighter than a real slim woman. I don't have experience with heavier women, but the guys who do it say it is a different feel and surprisingly snug.


I was thinking more height than weight, but that's probably true.

Either way a small woman will make your junk look bigger my comparison.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

I Don't Know said:


> I think most guys would like to be a LITTLE bigger. I know it wouldn't hurt my feelings if I had an inch more both ways. But it is what it is.
> 
> So, another question. Women, can you feel the difference between say 5" and 6"? How about girth? Does a 5" girth feel much different than 4"?
> 
> At what point is it just too damn big?


4" girth is rather slim. 5" girth is around avg. An inch in girth is a much more noticeable thing than an inch in length.

If your girth is slim you have to work your angles to put pressure on the walls.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

I Don't Know said:


> I was thinking more height than weight, but that's probably true.
> 
> Either way a small woman will make your junk look bigger my comparison.


This part is true.

My ex-wife ( not the one who cheated on me ), had hands almost as big as my own. So my c0ck didn't feel that dominant.

My new lady has small and slim hands, so the c0ck is very dominant in the hands.

Plus a small frame will make your stuff look bigger in comparison, which will be pleasing for your brain.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah, my W is a small girl. When we have sex somtimes I will look down and think "my god, how is she taking all that?" Then I remember that I'm not really big.


----------



## TopsyTurvy5 (Nov 16, 2013)

treyvion said:


> 4" girth is rather slim. 5" girth is around avg. An inch in girth is a much more noticeable thing than an inch in length.
> 
> If your girth is slim you have to work your angles to put pressure on the walls.


Just for accuracy's sake, the average girth as reported by wiki is 4.71.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> There are some very very small women...so I am sure there's the right size for everyone.


How do you know?:lol: Consoling thought.

What bothers the male ego is not that they might be good enough, but that the woman he loves had a bigger guy and no one since has matched him.

Fortunately, penis size is not the only thing in sex or life. Income, height, looks, personality, skin color, religion, intelligence, etc. are all parameters of competition. Most of us are average. Bad luck.

Women spend money getting their breasts fixed by plastic surgeons. Actually many men don't like phoney tits. Our insecurity is boundless.

Porn star Rocco Siffredi has big penis, his colleague Ed Powers has a small one.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

LongWalk said:


> How do you know?:lol: Consoling thought.
> 
> What bothers the male ego is not that they might be good enough, but that the woman he loves had a bigger guy and no one since has matched him.
> 
> ...


A womans ego might be crushed that her vaginal response is poor and it's not even half the experience as some of the other ladies he's slept with. Women have ego's too.

Theres just some things that are hurtful to someone psyche if you talk about it. Some people can take it. But repeated ego stabs at even a strong ego can reduce it.

If I told a woman who cared that her boobs or vagina was mishappen, or inadequate it might be something she carries with her for a very long time.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

LongWalk said:


> How do you know?:lol: Consoling thought.
> 
> What bothers the male ego is not that they might be good enough, but that the woman he loves had a bigger guy and no one since has matched him.


As far as this factoid goes. 99.9% of women HAVE had a larger penis, even ones in porn. So if you know you are adequate why care if someone is bigger, it doesn't mean the sex was better, and maybe it was... But large c0ck is no corelater to better sex, and I never said I had a problem there, because I'm in the upper 2% for thickness and upper 5% for length.



LongWalk said:


> Fortunately, penis size is not the only thing in sex or life. Income, height, looks, personality, skin color, religion, intelligence, etc. are all parameters of competition. Most of us are average. Bad luck.


Get stuck focusing on these things and you will limit your own life. The great thing is most qualities are a stair step of "levels", most of it can be improved a bit. Some qualities are fixed, but personality, money, bodily tone, class and style, strength, skillsets, knowledge, attraction all of these things can be systematically improved.



LongWalk said:


> Women spend money getting their breasts fixed by plastic surgeons. Actually many men don't like phoney tits. Our insecurity is boundless.
> 
> Porn star Rocco Siffredi has big penis, his colleague Ed Powers has a small one.


Does anyone think good sex looks anything like mainstream porn? 

Mainstream porn is a degredation of female in a male fantasy of domination. Amateur porn is a much better idea of what really goes on.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

intheory said:


> It doesn't matter to me.
> 
> Stamina *MATTERS*. Being in decent shape matters.
> 
> ...


There are some narrow pelvis women who have endless tunnels for vaginas. 

A short vagina is not necessarily a good thing, because the average guy may have a vantage point of bruising the cervix if he uses any appreciable amount of length, so he's stuck to short stroking. While it can be a pleasureable experience, it would be better for a true short vagina woman to have a short c0ck guy.


It's my opinion that the largest penises happen to be on shorter men around 5'6-5'7", perhaps their gene for tall height got cut on in their c0cks.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

TopsyTurvy5 said:


> Just for accuracy's sake, the average girth as reported by wiki is 4.71.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


NO!! It's 4.1!!! 4.1 dammit! 

Please, let it be 4.1


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

intheory said:


> You're right about that. When I was younger, it used to hurt to be on top of my husband. He is small/average sized. I learned to be a bit more "warmed up" before I got on top.


When it hurt would it kill your enjoyment for the act enough to almost not want to do it?


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

I Don't Know said:


> NO!! It's 4.1!!! 4.1 dammit!
> 
> Please, let it be 4.1


cute response


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

the simple fact of the mater is that a penis is specifically designed for insertion into the vag, and for giving it pleasure. Anything else (tongue, fingers, sex toys) is a distant 2nd. 

And many women will admit that they only really enjoy PIV sex. All the other stuff might be ok for foreplay, but they really want the PIV.

But that does NOT mean you can not do some work-arounds. If you have a small Johnson, do a LOT of foreplay. Get her to almost cum, or maybe some small orgasms, and then finish it off with the penis. It might satisfy her.

If you are not married yet, maybe find a woman who orgasms only from masterbation, not PIV sex. There are some of them out there...and they would care much less about your penis size. I guess the trick is how to find one...not like you can post on craigs list or something like that! LOL

And i guess another option is a sleeve that fits over your penis, and increases the girth for PIV sex. They make sleeves with various ridges or nubs on them.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

A pediatric nurse once told me that in the womb, the genitals and mouth are formed at the same time. She claims that the size of a person's mouth is in correlation to the size of the genitals. 

I didn't know if this was true or not, but as I look back, two of my previous girlfriends from High School and college had what I would call large mouths...large in size and showed lots of teeth....they also had prominent labia and what I felt was a large vagina. One girl I dated had a small mouth, small lips and....guess what, she had a small, extremely tight vagina. 

Could there truly be a correlation to mouth size and genital size?????? :scratchhead:

It does seem interesting....Maybe the ladies can weigh in on the men in their lives....


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

intheory said:


> It hurt enough so that I learned to lie almost flat on top of him; just propped up enough to look at his face. And, like I said earlier, I eventually figured out that it doesn't hurt from the start, if I'm much more aroused.
> 
> I asked two different gyn. doctors why it hurt; they just sort of went "uh-hmm" and didn't answer (very embarrassing to work up the courage to ask and be brushed off). Finally a nice "grandma" type nurse at Planned Parenthood told me that I was small in length.
> 
> For me, (this is probably just me), getting my cervix hit is more painful than it was to lose my virginity; which was just an odd sensation of there not being enough room down there, with a bit of mild soreness the next day.


"getting my cervix hit is more painful than it was to lose my virginity" - a great description which shows someone how painful it could really be. Most say it feels as bad as being kicked in the balls ( which can incapacitate you even render you unconscious due to the shock ). But women don't have balls, but for one to say it feels worse than losing virginity... A man who cares would avoid it as much as possible after understanding this.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I was so happy to be rid of my cervix I cried the first time I had sex after recovering from surgery. 

That damn thing caused more trouble than it was worth. Everyone was all "oooh you won't be able to orgasm now!!" pfft. whatever. Stupid cervix was prohibiting me from having a decent orgasm bc I was terrified my partner would move wrong and I'd be in pain.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Yay, another penis thread! :smthumbup:


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm a rather late comer to the thread.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Took me a while to find it.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

But now I'm IN! :smthumbup:


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

PIV was much better for my wife after her hysterectomy and the removal of her cervix. No worries about my penis (or anything else that got put in there) bumping it, and she claims that with the cervix out of the way, when I give her maximum penetration I am able to stimulate her "cul de sac", which she finds very pleasurable.

My wife is small/petite, her vagina is small, and I am on the high side of average for length. It all works out very well for us.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you BV for getting my jokes.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

intheory said:


> INTD,
> 
> Yes, I agree with this. I have a short vagina/narrow pelvis and a tiny mouth/small jaw.


So...there is some truth to this!!! I thought she might be right about this. 

I wonder if this is true for men too...do men with small mouths, have small stallions????? Only women could answer that question. I have no idea. I can only speak for myself.


----------



## perspective2 (Jun 4, 2014)

If it is extremely small (or maybe extremely large) yes it does matter, maybe not a deal breaker but it does effect things.


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> A pediatric nurse once told me that in the womb, the genitals and mouth are formed at the same time. She claims that the size of a person's mouth is in correlation to the size of the genitals.
> 
> I didn't know if this was true or not, but as I look back, two of my previous girlfriends from High School and college had what I would call large mouths...large in size and showed lots of teeth....they also had prominent labia and what I felt was a large vagina. One girl I dated had a small mouth, small lips and....guess what, she had a small, extremely tight vagina.
> 
> ...



My wife is the opposite. She has a small mouth (complains her mouth hurts when giving oral) and a larger ().


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

intheory said:


> My husband has a small-average penis and a beautifully shaped somewhat small mouth.
> 
> I think this is very interesting; especially since your original source on this was a medical person.


Very interesting indeed. I guess this pediatric nurse really knew what she was talking about. She had been in this field of work for 30 years! 

Very interesting!


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Finally, some relief for those who care... DONT USE IN SUNLIGHT

Malaysian man buys penis enlarger online but gets sent a magnifying glass | Mail Online


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

That's funny as heck.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> Very interesting indeed. I guess this pediatric nurse really knew what she was talking about. She had been in this field of work for 30 years!
> 
> Very interesting!


What about guys with small flaccids? I'm sure her correlation was using the flaccid length. Small flaccid != small c0ck


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

intheory said:


> INTD,
> 
> Yes, I agree with this. I have a short vagina/narrow pelvis and a tiny mouth/small jaw.


This all miraculously changes when they become mother-in-laws. :rofl:


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

treyvion said:


> What about guys with small flaccids? I'm sure her correlation was using the flaccid length. Small flaccid != small c0ck


You're either a shower or a grower...


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

treyvion said:


> What about guys with small flaccids? I'm sure her correlation was using the flaccid length. Small flaccid != small c0ck


Show or grow, a flaccid penis can grow to more than double its size depending on the guy.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

doubletrouble said:


> Show or grow, a flaccid penis can grow to more than double its size depending on the guy.


Magical mushroom.

Greatest grower story was about a lady bragging about the biggest c0ck she had bagged. She was bragging to some other males, and a couple of them had taken showers with the guy. The guys were confused because they were so used to teasing him behind his back. When he's not hard it's small, but it grows to over 4x it's flaccid length. He's the biggest guy I have ever been with by a almost two inches.


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

This thread has grown; therefore, it is a grower.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Grower not a shower huh? 




Oh and it does matter.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

intheory said:


> My husband has a small-average penis and a beautifully shaped somewhat small mouth.
> 
> I think this is very interesting; especially since your original source on this was a medical person.


i don't know. i have an average to big mouth and a small penis. so i guess not 100%


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> So...there is some truth to this!!! I thought she might be right about this.
> 
> I wonder if this is true for men too...do men with small mouths, have small stallions????? Only women could answer that question. I have no idea. I can only speak for myself.


Since I have a fairly large mouth, I'm just going to assume this is 100% absolute fact. :smthumbup:

I wonder how much of my size complex is really just in my head. By all accounts I'm smack dab in the middle of average or very slightly on the high side of average. Depends on the source. I've never been told it's small or had anyone give any indication it was. Never been with a woman who wouldn't go for a second romp. But I just never feel like it measures up, so to speak.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

I Don't Know said:


> Since I have a fairly large mouth, I'm just going to assume this is 100% absolute fact. :smthumbup:
> 
> I wonder how much of my size complex is really just in my head. By all accounts I'm smack dab in the middle of average or very slightly on the high side of average. Depends on the source. I've never been told it's small or had anyone give any indication it was. Never been with a woman who wouldn't go for a second romp. But I just never feel like it measures up, so to speak.


That's because you don't have a T-Rex of a **** like some of the larger guys in porn.

Porn ****s are equivalent to the 7'2" and above NBA centers. How many 7'2" guys do you see walking around on the streets? 

You have a blessed c0ck fully capable of helping a woman to have outer body experiences.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

treyvion said:


> That's because you don't have a T-Rex of a **** like some of the larger guys in porn.
> 
> Porn ****s are equivalent to the 7'2" and above NBA centers. How many 7'2" guys do you see walking around on the streets?
> 
> You have a blessed c0ck fully capable of helping a woman to have outer body experiences.


Ding ding! I think we have a wiener! 

I think maybe it's a mixture of giant penis porn and the over the top "acting". I know every guy isn't hung like that, I know women can and do enjoy sex with regular joes, and I even know that no one really acts the way they do in porn. But somewhere in the back of my mind, part of me thinks if it was huge I'd get that "reaction". 

Funny how knowing something doesn't necessarily change the way you perceive it.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

I Don't Know said:


> Ding ding! I think we have a wiener!
> 
> I think maybe it's a mixture of giant penis porn and the over the top "acting". I know every guy isn't hung like that, I know women can and do enjoy sex with regular joes, and I even know that no one really acts the way they do in porn. But somewhere in the back of my mind, part of me thinks if it was huge I'd get that "reaction".
> 
> Funny how knowing something doesn't necessarily change the way you perceive it.


Easy fix is to don't watch porn and screw the crap out of whatever babe you are with. Over time the porn images will go down in your mind, while your focused on the real thing and what your c0ck rocket can do them. Feels great!


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Just do it.


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

I was once told by a woman that she didn't enjoy sex with her boyfriend because he was too large and so sex with him was uncomfortable. She ended up going behind his back with less-endowed guys to have her needs met!


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

"Penis size doesn't matter"

That's exactly what my new Thai girlfriend told me.

But I do wysh she didn't have one at all.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> "Penis size doesn't matter"
> 
> That's exactly what my new Thai girlfriend told me.
> 
> But I do wysh she didn't have one at all.


badda-boom.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

testpilot21 said:


> I was once told by a woman that she didn't enjoy sex with her boyfriend because he was too large and so sex with him was uncomfortable. She ended up going behind his back with less-endowed guys to have her needs met!


Yep. Big guys can be cheated on too. Sometimes they enjoy the big guy but cheat on him to reduce his ego.

What about the ladies on here that said they used to have painful sex at full penetration, but when they had their cervix removed or hysteretamy they no longer had painful sex. 

What if they had to have them bits removed from being bluntly damaged by the larger **** over time?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

treyvion said:


> Yep. Big guys can be cheated on too. Sometimes they enjoy the big guy but cheat on him to reduce his ego.
> 
> What about the ladies on here that said they used to have painful sex at full penetration, but when they had their cervix removed or hysteretamy they no longer had painful sex.
> 
> What if they had to have them bits removed from being bluntly damaged by the larger **** over time?


My bits were removed bc of endometriosis. I still didn't enjoy giant penises though. Average to slightly above average circumference and length does it perfectly. The ones that are hugely thick are just as difficult as the really long ones. Makes it harder to orgasm when you've got so much stuffed in there. As is,it's almost painful for DH when I orgasm too hard. He calls those "erection killers". 

Anyway,yeah,I'm a size queen.It has to be within a certain range in order for me to deem it acceptable. nothing above and nothing below


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> My bits were removed bc of endometriosis. I still didn't enjoy giant penises though. Average to slightly above average circumference and length does it perfectly. The ones that are hugely thick are just as difficult as the really long ones. Makes it harder to orgasm when you've got so much stuffed in there. As is,it's almost painful for DH when I orgasm too hard. He calls those "erection killers".
> 
> Anyway,yeah,I'm a size queen.It has to be within a certain range in order for me to deem it acceptable. nothing above and nothing below


8.5" in length measured on a ruler and slightly thicker than a dollar bill wrapped around it is outside of your preference?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

treyvion said:


> 8.5" in length measured on a ruler and slightly thicker than a dollar bill wrapped around it is outside of your preference?


yes.well above. 


One reason I tell DH he's so perfect for me is bc he has the best junk I've ever seen. Absolute perfection.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> yes.well above.
> 
> 
> One reason I tell DH he's so perfect for me is bc he has the best junk I've ever seen. Absolute perfection.


A perfect handsome c0ck. I like that.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> yes.well above.
> 
> 
> One reason I tell DH he's so perfect for me is bc he has the best junk I've ever seen. Absolute perfection.


Would that thickness irritate you though or it was the length? Because a longer guy does not have to use his entire length...


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

lol ok I've stated my opinion on what works and what doesn't...I think I'm gonna step away from the penis thread now


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Penis Size Doesn't Matter*



ScarletBegonias said:


> ...it's almost painful for DH when I orgasm too hard. He calls those "erection killers"


??


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> As is,it's almost painful for DH when I orgasm too hard. He calls those "erection killers".





Lon said:


> ??




I can understand this Lon, I may be unusual (well obviously I'm unusual but I meant in this aspect) but over stimulation, especially rather rough stimulation can have the opposite affect to that desired on me, almost like a sensory overload.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> I can understand this Lon, I may be unusual (well obviously I'm unusual but I meant in this aspect) but over stimulation, especially rather rough stimulation can have the opposite affect to that desired on me, almost like a sensory overload.


Yep, especially early in an encounter. I need a full head of steam before things get too rough, for lack of a better word.


----------



## PreRaphaelite (Dec 15, 2012)

Aha! So I've learned the truth from this thread.

All my marital problems would be solved if I just had a big c0ck.

What was I thinking all these years??


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Penis Size Doesn't Matter*



PreRaphaelite said:


> Aha! So I've learned the truth from this thread.
> 
> All my marital problems would be solved if I just had a big c0ck.
> 
> What was I thinking all these years??


No, just the marital problems specifically caused by having one "not large enough" for whom that cause pertains to.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

From what I've learned from TAM, having a large penis isn't the main reason the ladies are with their men but its "definitely a bonus" if we did have a large penis. So yes, penis size does matter but its how we use it, motion of the ocean that is also very important. The ladies have more tact and that they won't tell us, I wish you had a bigger penis....

My wifee's fav position is missionary. She wraps her legs around me, and grabs my bum and pulls me in her as much as possible. So I then put my hands under her bum and pull myself into her as deep as possible. By the sounds she makes and the look on her face, I know she loves this. If I was bigger, say, 8+ inches, she would never admit to me, YES.....she has more tact than that but I know she wouldn't be complaining either. So penis size does matter. And same with doggie style. She loves that as well and hammers me back, all the way in her hard.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

CuddleBug said:


> From what I've learned from TAM, 1)having a large penis isn't the main reason the ladies are with their men but its "definitely a bonus" if we did have a large penis. So yes,* penis size does matter*
> 
> 2)The ladies have more tact and that they won't tell us, I wish you had a bigger penis....


1) Feelings are important, and a penis size less important, once they have figured out what they want in life. Sometimes, it's difficult to find the best of all worlds, and they settle, just as men. There can be other things that make up for a lack of size. 

2) It's not more tact, but more, they know the repercussions of being too honest. If they did not settle in some areas, they would not try to change men, and vice versa. 

Reality can be painful. Women know the reality of being too honest about their feelings, desires, pasts, emotions, wants and needs. It ain't easy for them, or us.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

2ntnuf said:


> 1) Feelings are important, and a penis size less important, once they have figured out what they want in life. Sometimes, it's difficult to find the best of all worlds, and they settle, just as men. There can be other things that make up for a lack of size.
> 
> 2) It's not more tact, but more, they know the repercussions of being too honest. If they did not settle in some areas, they would not try to change men, and vice versa.
> 
> Reality can be painful. Women know the reality of being too honest about their feelings, desires, pasts, emotions, wants and needs. It ain't easy for them, or us.



Agreed. Emotional is just as important as the physical.

I would have no issues wearing an extension on my member, making me about 8.5 inches long if that really turned on Mrs.CuddleBug. Wouldn't offend or bother me in the least. I would last longer and I'm sure she'd like that too.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Cuddle,

I'd like to add, since I had time to think a little, some women will go for the bigger penis, since that is more important to them than other things in life. I felt I left that out. That's what I've read in this thread. Of course, reading between the lines. 

Gentle honesty is the best policy for both, I think.


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

I think most women will go for bigger ones if other aspects is equal. But as a lady said once, there is never such a case. But I also think that most women will not married/stay with a man that couldn't satisfy her in bed, no matter what size his package is.
Mine was average length and slightly below average girth. But I'm comfortable knowing DW orgasms almost everytime we had sex, and as much as she wanted to. It used to bother me that I'm not the biggest for her, nor the best she have. Now I accept who I'm, as her husband that she've chosen. And we had better things to take care of, than me pursuing to be her best sex partner. I try to be a better lover, but I don't obsess being her best.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

PIV is more satisfying to me because of the emotional aspects of it or just raw, primal monkey sex... my spouse isn‘t massive but is well endowed and I do O sometimes from PIV but mostly from oral or manual (his hands) stimulation so those are important too. If he was smaller, he‘d still be good in bed because he is skilled at both of those. 

I‘m happy with his size and wouldn‘t want him larger because he has hit my cervix a couple times and that hurts... doesn‘t happen too often though, gladly.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Miss Taken said:


> PIV is more satisfying to me because of the emotional aspects of it or just raw, primal monkey sex... my spouse isn‘t massive but is well endowed and I do O sometimes from PIV but mostly from oral or manual (his hands) stimulation so those are important too. If he was smaller, he‘d still be good in bed because he is skilled at both of those.
> 
> I‘m happy with his size and wouldn‘t want him larger because he has hit my cervix a couple times and that hurts... doesn‘t happen too often though, gladly.


It seems like 90% in the real world says that cervix hits or contact of any kind "hurts". One lady described the pain worse than having her hymen broken. So it gives us guys a feeling for how much a show stopper this can be.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Apparently size does matter, but women tend to overestimate size anyway.

For One Night Stands, Girth Matters

As for length, it was interesting that 


> there was no difference in length between the penises they preferred for one-time partners versus those they preferred for long-term partners: In either case, women tended to choose penises that were about *6.5 inches *long.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> Apparently size does matter, but women tend to overestimate size anyway.
> 
> For One Night Stands, Girth Matters
> 
> As for length, it was interesting that


Now that is interesting. Did it say why they prefered thicker for ONS? I didn't see it but may have missed it. Seems like the right size would be the right size regardless of ONS or LTR.

OK. So next question. As an average sized fellow, when my W tells me it's big, how should I react to that? Just play along even though I don't feel like it is? 

Just to be clear she just says it sometimes, I'm not asking her or fishing for a compliment.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

I Don't Know said:


> Now that is interesting. Did it say why they prefered thicker for ONS? I didn't see it but may have missed it. Seems like the right size would be the right size regardless of ONS or LTR.
> 
> OK. So next question. As an average sized fellow, when my W tells me it's big, how should I react to that? Just play along even though I don't feel like it is?
> 
> Just to be clear she just says it sometimes, I'm not asking her or fishing for a compliment.


She might be saying it because it's real nice to her. I'd accept the complement and let her manipulate your mind for the good. Allow it, and have extreme confidence in the power of your c0ck. Accept her complement in reverence of the power of your c0ck.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

So, I guess the moral to this story is:

Size doesn't matter. Unless it does. As long as you're average, it's probably ok. Or maybe not. Technique can make up for lack of size. Sometimes. Size can't make up for lack of technique. Usually. 

Glad we got that straightened out.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I Don't Know said:


> Now that is interesting. Did it say why they prefered thicker for ONS? I didn't see it but may have missed it. Seems like the right size would be the right size regardless of ONS or LTR.
> 
> OK. So next question. As an average sized fellow, when my W tells me it's big, how should I react to that? Just play along even though I don't feel like it is?
> 
> Just to be clear she just says it sometimes, I'm not asking her or fishing for a compliment.


You may feel nice and big to your wife. If you always feel a nice and snug fit, then I'd take the compliment on face value. If it feels like you're entering a cavernous hole, then just play along with it.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> You may feel nice and big to your wife. If you always feel a nice and snug fit, then I'd take the compliment on face value. If it feels like you're entering a cavernous hole, then just play along with it.


right, take the compliment.
i've never heard that, but would take it if i heard it.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> You may feel nice and big to your wife. If you always feel a nice and snug fit, then I'd take the compliment on face value. If it feels like you're entering a cavernous hole, then just play along with it.


Enjoy it. Even if you aren't a porn monster c0ck, she might be saying your really putting it on her.


----------



## LolaLynn (Jun 10, 2014)

Since I'm a woman I feel compelled to comment. Size means so much more to the man than to the woman. For a woman it's not how much you have but how you use it and how often, lol. Unless your woman has an unusually large vagina, she's going to enjoy your penis wether it's average size or not. I know more women who prefer smaller-average than really big. Too big is painful instead of pleasurable.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Lola, thanks for the input. That reminds me, I have heard that their are more complaints about a guy being too big than too small. I saw something yesterday that said if you're average that means you're bigger than half the population. I guess that's a the glass is half full kind of thing.

What kinda brought this up for me was my wife always saying I'm big and me thinking I'm not. She mentioned something about big feet, big penis. I said "well you dated a 6' 6" guy was that true with him?" She kinda skirted the question but finally said yeah it was pretty big. I knew from all statistics I was average and she would probably have had bigger. But to actually hear her admit it shook me some. She says he was about the same size as me but he was straight and I'm curved upward so it looked bigger. I think thats just damage control. Anyway, she's happy with what I bring and I guess she wasn't too impressed with his performance. So, that's what matters. I just started to believe my own hype and got taken down a peg. 

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Happy_tex (Dec 21, 2014)

I know it doesn't matter but sadly for my wife it does. That is because I am sporting something much under average <4. It is very frustrating for her which of course makes it frustrating for me. We have been married 20+ years and she has never enjoyed our love making. Of course we do other things to help, but it hurts when she tells me she fantasizes about other men after her "friends" show her pictures of their husbands.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Happy_tex said:


> I know it doesn't matter but sadly for my wife it does. That is because I am sporting something much under average <4. It is very frustrating for her which of course makes it frustrating for me. We have been married 20+ years and she has never enjoyed our love making. Of course we do other things to help, but it hurts when she tells me she fantasizes about other men after her "friends" show her pictures of their husbands.


Still, the majority of the nerves for a woman are the clitoris and the G-spot, which I guess is theorized as being the other side of the clit (I think). So you only need about 3" to rock her world if you get into the right positions. 

I feel compelled to point out that I don't have that problem because my penis is a little over 7" long and roughly 6.5" in girth...LOL. 

Just kidding. Almost everyone feels the need to share their sizes on penis threads, and almost everyone is sporting at least 7" in length and at least 5.5" of girth or more.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Happy_tex said:


> she tells me she fantasizes about other men after her "friends" show her pictures of their husbands.



This is the entirety of your problem right here. In what universe does your wife think this is ok?


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

or even more, what group of women's shows their friends their husbands junks?


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Penis Size Doesn't Matter*



jorgegene said:


> or even more, what group of women's shows their friends their husbands junks?


And is his wife sharing pictures of his junk with her friends? Complete invasion of privacy.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Lon said:


> And is his wife sharing pictures of his junk with her friends? Complete invasion of privacy.


'real housewives of pacoima'


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Lon said:


> And is his wife sharing pictures of his junk with her friends? Complete invasion of privacy.


I thought that was SOP for friends in general - be it ladies, guys or couples. I carry pics of my junk in my wallet and pass them out whenever we're amongst friends. Everyone else does the same too. Isn't that what everyone else does?


----------



## chaos (Mar 9, 2012)

The problem is not the size of your penis but the size of your wife's heart.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> This is the entirety of your problem right here. In what universe does your wife think this is ok?


They always do in:


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

LolaLynn said:


> Since I'm a woman I feel compelled to comment. Size means so much more to the man than to the woman. For a woman it's not how much you have but how you use it and how often, lol. Unless your woman has an unusually large vagina, she's going to enjoy your penis wether it's average size or not. I know more women who prefer smaller-average than really big. Too big is painful instead of pleasurable.





I Don't Know said:


> Lola, thanks for the input. That reminds me, I have heard that their are more complaints about a guy being too big than too small. I saw something yesterday that said if you're average that means you're bigger than half the population. I guess that's a the glass is half full kind of thing.
> 
> she's happy with what I bring and I guess she wasn't too impressed with his performance. So, that's what matters. I just started to believe my own hype and got taken down a peg.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


There is an interesting video on youtube (i'll try to find it and add it) where a guy was interviewing college girls about penis size.

Basically - does size matter?

All them said yes to wanting a large member.

However, what was really interesting, when asked if they wanted a large member or a smaller average sized member where the guy knew how to use it, all of them chose the average sized member.

That's an important concept men need to get.

All would rather have a guy with an average sized unit that knew how to use it over a large member.

So we men need to give up (for a large part) give up on size and get on with the moves.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

snerg said:


> So we men need to give up (for a large part) give up on size and get on with the moves.


And hope that the guys with the size never figure out the moves.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

I've said it before (possibly in this very thread many months ago!) that for many women, the size is purely a visual turn on, as well as a tactile one (ie. touching it, playing with it). When it comes to it's actual use, much fewer women than we guys think enjoy a plus size penis.

It's not a whole lot different than breast size. Big ones are nice to look at, and play with, but other than that, they're of little use. Purely visual and fun to "play" with.

Vagina sizes also vary as much as penis sizes do. My wife is on the larger side, my ex wife was on the very small and shallow side. I was almost too big for my ex wife, and just big enough for my now-wife.

The irony is that my ex wife would have preferred a smaller penis, and my current wife would likely prefer a slightly larger one. I'm damned if I do, damned if I don't!

The best advice is try to select a long term partner who is a good fit for you. You can GENERALLY tell by the size and shape of a person (women especially) if you'll be a good fit for them. I would venture to say with 80% accuracy, man or woman, you can get a good idea of size down below.

Fwiw, the foot size is generally a myth, though. (as are the other ones - hand span, nose size, etc.) Penis and vagina size are GENERALLY proportionate to one's frame, though definitely not always. Reason being is that everything more or less grows in proportion to one's body as we mature, it's just nature. Wide hips for example, are good indicators of a larger vaginal opening, and the opposite is likely true. More room in the pelvic area = more room in the vagina. If somebody's 7' tall, then their penis is more than likely proportionate. Obviously there are outliers, like in anything, but it's a very general visual clue to one's probable size. (I am an outlier, more or less. I am a smaller man, 5'7", 160lbs, and I'm bigger and thicker than average down below, though certainly not enormous.)

Petite and slender, with slight hips? Highly likely her vagina is on the small, shallow side. Taller than average, big hips, maybe plus sized? Her vagina is probably bigger and deeper.

Just play the odds when dating. If your junk is smaller or slimmer than the average, then stick to slender petite women, or conversely, if you're enormous, then small and petite probably won't be a good fit.

Like I said, I'm just enough for my wife, and we're both pretty much exactly the same height and weight and body shape, but I'm on the bigger side of average down below, considering I'm a smaller man. My wife would probably be a better physical match with a 6'5" 250lb bear of a man, but she's stuck with me!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

WorkingOnMe said:


> This is the entirety of your problem right here. In what universe does your wife think this is ok?





jorgegene said:


> or even more, what group of women's shows their friends their husbands junks?


No doubt.

I mean... REALLY?

:scratchhead:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Regardless of size, a penis seems to be little more than just a procreational appendage on a man's body that in good, romantic times is totally revered by his lover, while in bad times is often reviled and rebuked by her!


----------



## Happy_tex (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I needed a little reassurance. I think you guys are right about my wife and her friends. I will have a long discussion with her about how she is making me feel. I love her so much and would never treat her this way.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

You're a good man, Happy!


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Imagine if the length of every man's erect penis was entered into biometric data on passports and drivers licenses. Would that change the our lives?

Would women bartenders and waitresses card men more?


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Well I wasn't going to say anything, but I measured and came to 5.75" but if I shove the ruler through my abdomen and lodge it in my spine I'm well over 15". Not too shabby!


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

The vast majority of men have penis' of comparable size.

Which means the vast majority of women who've had multiple partners have slept with men of comparable size.

The appearance of size is another matter altogether. So many variables go into the appearance of a man's penis size; his weight, height, the contour of hi body, the shape, hang and curve of his member, even the level of his pubic hair. 

Unless a woman is adept at pulling out a tape measure, and measuring properly even if she does, most have no clue how big their various lovers are. 

Men should rest assured that the chances are very slim that a woman has truly had a massive penis inside her. Your competition is often in your own mind.




alexm said:


> It's not a whole lot different than breast size. Big ones are nice to look at, and play with, but other than that, they're of little use. Purely visual and fun to "play" with.


Now this I don't agree with. My wife's large breasts, and the sensitivity of them (her nipples are basically like two clits), allow us to do, and experience, different things that are vital to our sex life and just wouldn't work with a small breasted woman, or a woman with "normal" nipple sensitivity.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Just as long as when I am being detained at the airport, for a federal agent to strip-search me in order to verify those predetermined penile measurement specifications, just make good damned and sure that the "examiner" is extremely good-looking, totally feminine, and is up to "handling the situation," so as not to make a liar out of me!


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

I Don't Know said:


> OK. So next question. As an average sized fellow, when my W tells me it's big, how should I react to that? Just play along even though I don't feel like it is?


Just return the compliment with a simple: "You are so small and tight, like a man's anus", to paraphrase Borat. Always works :smthumbup:


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow, a 2014 thread... I wish there were zombie penis memes but I would assume that they fell off. 

Although, some usernames on here are folks who are missed but I know why they left. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Knips (May 23, 2017)

It probably works like this. If a woman has been with 2 man with the same size penis and she enjoyed them equally. But she split up with the first one and hates the first man now. She will probably think he was smaller then her current lover and sex with current is better. What i am saying is that the opinion about an unmeasured penis is subjective and probably differs from what state of mind the woman currently is in. Of course it is not the same if the previous man packs a ding dong that would made a horse jeaulous and the current one always has anxiety when he looks at a shrimp fisher always feering the shrimp fisher would also want to catch the little shrimp in his pants.


----------



## hairyhead (Oct 30, 2015)

Knips said:


> It probably works like this. If a woman has been with 2 man with the same size penis and she enjoyed them equally. But she split up with the first one and hates the first man now. She will probably think he was smaller then her current lover and sex with current is better. What i am saying is that the opinion about an unmeasured penis is subjective and probably differs from what state of mind the woman currently is in. Of course it is not the same if the previous man packs a ding dong that would made a horse jeaulous and the current one always has anxiety when he looks at a shrimp fisher always feering the shrimp fisher would also want to catch the little shrimp in his pants.


What a lot of rubbish!

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Wallet size is much more important.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

It only matters if it's too small.


----------

